# Birth Control Patch



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Has any of you tried the new estrogen patch? I got some samples today from my doctor. What are the side effects?


----------



## Marriah (Mar 19, 2002)

Hey there Jen...you have the birth control patch? Lol, I just saw my doctor today and I asked her about it and she looked at me like I was crazy! She said she was sure she wouldve heard about it if it were out. Whats the name of it? How often do you change it?


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Orthoevra, I think that's the right spelling. It's new; like just came out this year. I change it every Sunday. Wear it for three weeks and then take it off for one week to have a period! My gyn said that this would be better for my stomach (than the traditional pill)


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Be sure to keep us updated on how you like it!!I asked my gyn about it last month, and he didn't seem familiar with it either. Or at least wasn't aware of one that was actually out and available for prescription.I think the patch is very exciting for women like us who get lots of D (altho my doc said that probably wasn't a problem with the pill, but vomitting could be). Plus, I'd rather stick a patch on my hip or butt or wherever every week than take a pill at approximately the same time every day.Did you ask your doc if you could do this continuously? I wondered about that... a patch every week sounds great to me.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

http://orthoevra.com/


----------



## Skrapy (Jul 11, 2001)

Please let us know how you like it!I just read about the birth control patch this week in Cosmo (or one of those other womens magazine's) and it sounds great. Hey anything that is easy to remember, doesn't have any bad side effects, keeps the cysts down, and keeps the babies away gets my vote!







Erin


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

When hubby gets a vasectomy that works really great.. ouch.. sorry guys !!!Just kidding...I never took the pill due to the side effects, but the patch does sound promising.Of course one of these days , at my age , it won't matter.Jeanne


----------

